
Monash University trigger warning policy fires up free speech debate - subatomic
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2017-03-28/monash-university-adopts-trigger-warning-policy/8390264
======
Safety1stClyde
> The Network of Women Students Australia has its impressively long list that
> includes classism, corpses, skulls or skeletons, drug use or talk of drugs
> (legal, illegal or psychiatric), eye contact (scopophobia), food, gore,
> insects, medical procedures, mental illness, Nazi paraphernalia, needles,
> panic attacks, pregnancy, slimy things, snakes, spiders, trichitillomania,
> trypophobia, vomit, warfare and weapons.

So, they're going to ban eye contact, spiders, slimy paraphernalia, classism,
pregnancy, and needles from the university?

~~~
staticautomatic
Don't laugh or the thought police will nab you.

~~~
Safety1stClyde
Actually the best one in that list was "food".

